# Remis roof light problem



## Walshy1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello
I've recently changed vans from a Hymer644 to a carthago chic i44.(2007)
Nice van but not as robust as the Hymer,the front cab blinds are very badly designed and do not want to retract,and the main centre remis roof light is a joke.Managed to snap the handle on the first weekend away.Has anymore had this part replaced ,it also doesn't seem to lock that's how I broke the thing kept winding it.Ill stop moaning now
Thanks


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

If you've got a Remitop Various 1 (banana shaped arms) they are a total joke!. I replaced the complete mechanism a couple ofyears ago and mine has gone again Ifyou do a search on these it will through up plenty of posts

Malcolm


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Our 2007 Arapaho Remis Vario 1s gave us problems last year whilst in France. The large 900 just seized when open, given it's large size I was able dismantle the mechanism and secure lid with nylon cord. Then a 400 handle broke in similar circumstances to you.

When home I ordered a new 900 mechanism, gearbox and cables, (£100+) and fitted myself. 

Ordered a new handle and removed the 400 gearbox and cables. It was clear why the handle broke, the gearbox and cables were in a sorry state, (will try to upload photo) these were cleaned up by me and silicon grease applied to cogs and cables, now working a treat including lock. Will now inspect them each year.

Advice gleaned here suggest applying upward hand pressure when opening as the rubber seal and the Perspex can cause them to stick.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Remis Vario 1 Cause of broken handle.


----------



## Walshy1 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Remis blinds*

Thanks for the info,can you remember where you got the parts from
Thanks


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I was advised to use talcum powder on the rubber to stop it sticking to the Perspex®.

ie NOT to use Vaseline® or similar.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening,

Remis spares are available from www.leisureshopdirect.com who stock the widest range of Remis spares in the UK. Please note that that there are two models and three sizes each, the Vario 1 and Vario 2 in sizes of 400 x 400, 700 x 500 and 90 x 600; one features straight arms, the other curved.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Leisureshopdirect, but have to say delivery of the gearbox, cables and arms took months, the auto reply delivery date was pushed back several times, had to email them three times.

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have also had delivery "issues" with spares. My advice would be to ring them and CHECK they have the parts in stock to dispatch!!

Its not a difficult job to replace the gearboxes, I have done two (handles turn but nothing happens) and NOT found the need to replace the cables. It has to be done from above though so you will need to access your roof. 

You will need, a phillips head screwdriver, a pair of small pointed nosed pliers (small circlip to deal with) a stanley knife (yes really to cut a couple of cable ties that are used!) and a digital camera to take pictures at every stage so you can see the correct assembly sequence, yes it IS possible to do it wrongly!

The problem as I see it is that the cables and gear mechanisms is metal, the gerabox HOUSEING is plastic. When you operate the handle it forces the metal cables out against the side of the gearbox as they move either way. Guess what wears away quickest??? I cannot see a way around it either as you cannot keep enough grease between the two surfaces, other than replacing the whole thing with a Heiki type. Not too bad for the 400 x 400 size at about £100 but the large ones are mental amounts of money (I did check and then had to lie down in a darkened room!!) 

The gearboxes come with fitting instructions but be careful when you open the plastic bag, there is a small (and vital) circlip that is easy to lose!!


----------



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

Having had a problem with the 400mm Vario 1 last year, I have just discovered we've got a problem with the main (large) rooflight.

The handle turns but is very stiff and just emits that clicking noise as it fails to engage properly.

The problem is that the vent is not locked down nor can it be opened.
It can be manually pushed up a couple of inches but turning the handle does nothing.

The question is, how can one disconnect the arms to enable the vent to be fully opened thus allowing access from inside to work on the gearbox? The arms basically almost being in the closed position.

Another question (sorry!), having prised away the surround, there are two wires taped along the frame and end in connectors but nothing attached. Do I assume this could be for an electric fan or could it be part of the security system?

Incidentally, I've also had a Remis gearbox on order for some weeks but despite regular contact there has been no progress!

Thanks for any help

Regards

David


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

David

My 900 opened enough by turning the handle and applying upward pressure at the same time. You need to either remove the two Philips head screws that connect the black connection block to the Perspex or, using pointed nose pliers, compress and push the round hinge pin out. Hope you get it opened enough for access.

Not sure about the wires, Remis did have an electric operated option, wires are maybe allow this to be fitted.

Terry


----------



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Terry

I can't open the vent far enough to get to the fixing screws and am not prepared to force it until I'm geared up to sort out properly or have a fall back position.

It's not been used for a couple of months and was working ok then.

For now it's fixed with the hi-tec duct tape!

It's a bit worrying that another respondee had the vent blown away in a storm.......

Regds

David


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I have had to replace the gearboxes on both the Remis rooflights on my Autotrail. They are a seriously rubbish design compared with Heki and I believe AT only used them for one model year, but at least they are easy to replace!

I bought the first gearbox from Leisure Shop Direct as they had them in stock. For the second, however, they were quoting a minimum of six weeks delivery. Ultimately, I sourced it direct from Autotrail. Considerably more expensive, but at least they had them.

Roger


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

We needed a replacement gearbox for our Remis Vario 1 a week ago and Leisuredirect were quoting six weeks plus for delivery - Autotrail had one in stock for £35 plus carriage.


----------



## pogon (Nov 4, 2007)

*remis rooflight*

David, You will find that the wires are for a light and they switch via the light switch. Thats how mine work.


----------



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Pogon, there's no light fitting in evidence.

I suppose I could run a string of LEDs around the vent perimeter but I don't think there would be much benefit over the standard lighting set up.

Could use it for a blue flashing light on the roof I suppose...........


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> The handle turns but is very stiff and just emits that clicking noise as it fails to engage properly.


It sounds like it may be the handle at fault. The handle has two small pins that locate into the long spline that goes up into the gearbox. If you lose one of these  :roll: then you get exactly the symptoms you describe.

It's a bit of a Heath Robinson affair to say the least. For the amount of money they cost you would expect a decent bit of engineering.

We had a problem with our roof vent getting stuck when it was opened. It would partially open and would shut again but would not fully open. Found it was a small collar that connects the very small arm (its almost hidden inside the framework) to the black banana arm. Its a loose fit and just pops out. Fortunately when it does it drops into the framework. Again though, it's a shockingly poor piece of engineering.

JohnW


----------



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks John

I think it's the gearbox itself that's the problem as when I dropped the surround I tried rotating the spline with pliers but no go.

The problem is opening the vent enough to allow access to the arms and gearbox. I'm loath to force it until I've exhausted all possibilities to get it open without breaking anything.

As you say it's a dreadful design but replacement with another manufacturer's unit is prohibitively expensive.

Anyone with ideas on how to carefully open the vent?

Thanks

David


----------



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

A sequel for anyone who's interested.

Having got home I managed to release the perspex canopy from the arms and decided to remove all the operating gear.

Having done so it was obvious what the problem was in that one of the operating cables was totally seized in the tube.

It was a hell of a job to release the cable which should normally slide quite easily within the tube. I finally managed to rotate the cable with the electric drill and removed it. The tube was severely blocked and it took some effort to clear out all the rubbish which I believe to be an amalgamation of that fabric material that Remis have seen fit to overlay the cable with.
I've now removed all that fabric. I think from new its probably impregnated with grease to allow free movement but I've now given the cables a good coating of white grease.

I fitted a new gearbox but frankly I think sticking cables are probably the main problem with these units.

So, if you have similar issues, remove the whole lot and ensure the cables slide easily. Then cleaning and greasing the existing gearbox should see the unit working again.

What it highlights is that these units really need regular maintenance to avoid problems 'on the road'.

It's still a crap design!


----------

